# Darkening a bright section using Lightroom?



## coffee_king (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi All
A complete newbie here.
In my below image I feel that the light at the top right is catching the eye too much and I would like to darken it a bit.

http://prntscr.com/9q5xpa
(Sorry but adding images is NOT working right on my Mac using Chrome browser)

Can anyone point me in the direction of an online tutorial video for issues such as this please. (Or feel free to explain in laymans terms)
Ive tried searching YouTube but its not bringing anything up. This of course is probably because I'm not using the correct search terms.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 15, 2016)

In the image you show-  The white area above the street lamp looks to be total white, ("Burnt out", "Clipped" white,- press J to set the clipping indicators on in Lr develop ). No amount of darkening process will restore detail in this area unless the RAW originals contain some detail data in this area.

In this particular case I think you could try the Spot Healing Brush in 'Clone' mode, but realistically you need Photoshop to use the 'Stamp Clone' tool and clone detail from another part of the wall. A Ps selection copied to a new layer with 'Skew Transform' applied, might match the pattern perspective on the wall.

The usual tools in Lightroom that can darken/lighten areas are- Adjustment Brush, Radial Filter, Graduated Filter.

Nice image- by the way!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 15, 2016)

This is a typical Photoshop job, and something best done with an almost forgotten Photoshop function: 'Vanishing Point'.


----------



## Jimbobs (Feb 15, 2016)

How about cropping the image to eliminate that bright area?


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2016)

personally the blown out area is not worrying me great but it would be great if there. Others have given the right answers although the bricks would be hard lineup. Cropping it the easiest way. You could try added a _*little *_colour with the adjustment brush ........ down the bottom of the panel is a colour selector. You cannot break anything in LR so give it try. If you need more help, just ask. The adjustment brush is your best friend in LR IMO so get to know it well

Certainly a good enough photo to work with


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2016)

adjustment brush doesn't work so forget that 

I did this quickly in PS use layers by dragging the lower sections of bricks over the blown out area and then "tidied up" with a mask.

And coffee-king just went    time for a 
So it can be done in PS. Content aware maybe worth a try ........ I don't have it
Happy to help you more if I can


----------



## Jimbobs (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's my cropped version, for what it's worth!


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 16, 2016)

coffee_king said:


> Hi All
> A complete newbie here.
> In my below image I feel that the light at the top right is catching the eye too much and I would like to darken it a bit.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to where this photo was taken. What country and city.  Thanks.

Phil


----------



## coffee_king (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi
It was taken in Lisbon, Portugal.
Just to advise I quickly cloned it out in the end, so thanks everyone for their brilliant advise.


----------

